# Aussenborder



## nepomuk (22. Juli 2009)

Der Motor, letztes noch Jahr gelobt,
springt nach einjähriger Ruhepause nicht mehr an :v
Zündkerze, Sprit ok.
Es ist ein Mercury 4 stroke.
Kann jemand einen Rat geben?:k


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Wieviele Zylinder hat der Motor denn?? Bisschen mehr Infos (PS, BJ) wären nicht schlecht.

Schonmal versucht ohne Zündkerze zu starten um zu sehen ob am Zylinder Sprit raus kommt (abgesoffen)??


----------



## dodo12 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Vielleicht ist in irgendeiner Leitung Luft!


----------



## nepomuk (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Ein einzylinder viertakt; mit Wasserkühlung.
5 PS


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

schraub mal die zündkerze raus und zieh ganz zaghaft ein paarmal daran, könnte wirklich sein, dass er abgesoffen ist. wie wurde er gelagert?


----------



## Ollek (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

2 Dinge zuerst machen, Kerze raus und saubermachen ggf. ersetzen.

Danach Startversuch mit Starterspray (Baumarkt,ATU,Pitstop,etc)

Bei internen Tank ggf. alten Sprit ablassen und neuen rein.

Sollte das alles nicht helfen Vergaser reinigen/reinigen lassen.

Aber in den meisten Fällen hilft schon das Spray wenn er nur ein Jahr stand.

Gruss


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Hast Du einen Zündfunken?
Mercury hat öfters Probleme mit der Zündspule


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Wenn der Motor im liegen transportiert wurde kann es auch sein das nun dort Öl ist wo es nicht hingehört. 

Kann auch ein Vergaserklemmer sein...

Kann auch die Zündspule sein....

Kann die Zündkerze sein....

Ist das ein Motor mit externen Tank dann mal den Pumpball so lange pumpen bis nichts mehr geht... 

Auf jeden Fall mal die Zündkerze raus... wenn trocken bekommt der Motor kein Sprit... wenn naß ist er ganz einfach nur abgesoffen.

Evtl. bisschen Starterspray in den Luftfilter spühen... dies würde ich aber erst machen wenn ich alles andere schon probiert/kontrolliert habe.  

Es gibt eigentlich sehr viele Möglichkeiten warum der Motor nicht läuft.


----------



## benzy (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Hallo,

ich hatte das selbe Problem auch mal mit einem 6PS Mercury 4-Takt( sollte baugleich außer Vergaser mit dem 4PS sein). Der hatte auch über ein Jahr gestanden und wollte denn pünktlich zum Verkauf einfach nicht laufen. Bei mir waren aber die Kerzen total trocken-also er bekam kein Benzin. Das Problem war folgendes: die membrangesteuerte Benzinpumpe hat auf der Druckseite absolut keinen Tropfen Sprit zum Vergaser gebracht-sie war völlig trocken gefallen und dadurch voller Luft. Also externen Tank mit Pumpball angeschlossen-vorgepumpt und beim zweiten mal ziehen lief das Ding wieder in alter Manier! Falls die Pumpe bei dir auch nichts fördert und kein externer Tank zur Verfügung steht kannst ja mal versuchen den Benzinschlauch am Vergaser abziehen,Tankdeckel öffnen und versuchen den Sprit durch die Benzinpumpe anzusaugen-schmeckt aber scheußlich-rechtzeitig aufhören nicht vergessen!


----------



## nepomuk (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Jo, Danke für die Tipps!
Da ich über keine externen Tank verfüge,
wird wohl irgendwo Luft in der Zuleitung sein.
Morgen saug ich mal an,
Nep#h


----------



## benzy (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aussenborder*

Wenn du die kleine schwarze Leitund die von der Benzinpumpe zum Vergasereingang geht abziehst und die ist mit Benzin gefüllt kannst du die das ansaugen wohl sparen. Denn kannst ja mal bei abgezogener Benzinleitung am Vergaser den Seilzugstarter einige Male durchziehen-kommt Kraftstoff aus dem Schlauch sollte die Pumpe ok sein!


----------



## Shimanoxt (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Aussenborder*

......


----------

